# Chihiros wRGB vs Chihiros RGB A Plus



## Rapayich (9 Oct 2019)

Looking at lighting for a new 120cm W x 40cm D x 25cm H. 

I am weighing up between these two options but...

Have heard of the wRGB getting a little bit too hot for comfort

And

The original RGB not being bright enough. Whether or not they have fixed this with the new RGB A Plus I am not sure.

If anyone has more information or experience with these two lights please let me know. Absolutely struggling to find info on these lights!


----------



## Onoma1 (9 Oct 2019)

I am using the Chihiros WRGB and haven't experienced any issues. I have just ordered another one. I would highly recommend it to you as providing sufficient light and good control of the colour balance via the new commander 4 unit. I upgraded from the A series and haven't any experience of the new RGB. Tge downside of Chihiros is that the commander 4 unit can be a bit temperamental....although the 2019 unit is much improved.


----------



## Rapayich (9 Oct 2019)

Thanks! They changed the light or just the controller for 2019?


----------



## Onoma1 (9 Oct 2019)

@Hanuman had a really interesting post on the new version here:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chihiros-magic-app-commander-4-alternatives.58533/#post-572795


----------



## Hanuman (10 Oct 2019)

It is my understanding that Chihiros also updated the power supply. They changed supplier. Now it’s GVE brand. Reason being GVE is supposed to be better quality. This was confirmed to me directly by Chihiros.


----------

